# What's the larger slip on silicone tire available for an AFX rim?



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I am looking slip on silicone tires larger than a .450, doe anybody body make them if so can you provide me with a link.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Weird Jack's makes a high-profile tire, and I believe Wizzard does, too. I don't know their links.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*supertires*

474 rears for AFX

http://www.supertires.com/h_o__tire_specs.htm

look for supertires on ebay for a distributor (dont think he sells direct anymore)

or buds ho

http://www.budshocars.com/Sec-03-Jan2010.htm

free shipping at buds till 3/15/10


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Actually you can get them up to .490....

Go here and go to the Tires section, plenty of stuff...

http://www.xp77.com/hiester/

Marty


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

martybauer31 said:


> Actually you can get them up to .490....
> 
> Go here and go to the Tires section, plenty of stuff...
> 
> ...


The "Drag Tire" could be just what you're looking for.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Penn Valley Hobbies*

The PVT "XWXT" ..... or is it "XTXW"??? (extra wide/extra tall) I fergit which way they label it. This tire installs to a whopping .525 when installed on stock diameter AFX rims. 




























Perhaps not your exact application but they are tall, fat, sticky...and work great. Good luck!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Whoa, those are humongous! I wonder how they get that hole drilled so accurately in the middle of a puck.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Silicone Gumbos*



AfxToo said:


> Whoa, those are humongous! I wonder how they get that hole drilled so accurately in the middle of a puck.


Must be a Canadian National Secret. 

I only use them for Rods, Customs and such. When used on AFX chassis your contact patch will need adjustment. Same deal when used on Magnatractions plus it all but nullifies any magnetic advantage.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

bill you got the right juju these are slot cars they come out of your mind and not what u see on the street!! fat tires and stickin out way past the body is what i like!! u go girl.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nevermind how cool those tires are but what about them smokin hot bodies?? 
What the hell are they? 

And where do I get em?????????


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx Joe, those are some one off customs I made a few years back. They were all scratch built based on Aurora's Hot Rod using original Aurora plastic for the structural and the finishes. I made nine different versions. Each one was based off the previous version and featured a styling idea or design feature that came to mind at the moment or was proffered up from the gang. 

Unfortunately they are not available. All required complex chassis mods to wrap the body on and get the ride height. For that reason it wasnt practical to reproduce them.

We did however reproduce one of the simpler very early roadster designs as a limited edition for a Hobby Talk charity auction. These were cast by JoeZ and conventionally painted by Bobzilla. 










While these dont sport the .520" PVT "XWXT", they do use the PVT "buggy/hotrod" tire which also mics out to .520" when mounted on an AFX rim. It is the same height, but only half the width.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Boy oh boy Bill, they sure are cool!!

And you have so many!!Wink wink!!:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Boy oh boy Bill, they sure are cool!!
> 
> And you have so many!!Wink wink!!:dude:


Not really Joe...I really only have the originals. 

The above pictured seven clones of version 2 that survived production went to Coach's auction. 

... plus JoeZ had to have a special one....(because he's special LOL)...that Bobzilla put a bitchen flame job on and I built a slick rear drop axle chassis for....but to date we havent seen hide-ner-hair of it. Ya better cough up with the pic already Joez!

One went in the trash during production (too thin and exploded while grinding). One went to CJ, fate as yet unknown. One went to Nuther Dave and resides in his "maybe but probably not" drawer,.... again too thin....and I think there's a reminder one in my "never again" drawer. 

So seven... eight, nine, ten, eleven, twelve!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Bill......
It isn't done yet............ but it got a roof..
CJ


----------

